# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Mythen,Legenden aus Thailand und DACH

## schiene

Wir haben heute abend gerade Fisch gegessen und kamen auf die Gräten zu sprechen.
Somlak meinte wenn jemanden eine Gräte im Hals stecken bleibt sollte man eine Katzen oder Hundepfote auf den Hals halten und die Gräte würde sich aus dem Hals lösen.
Neeeee,das ist Quatsch meinte ich.
Hast du das schon mal gesehen oder erlebt??
Nein,aber es wurde mir als Kind so erzählt.Ich erklärte ihr das es eigentlich  zwischen einer steckengebliebenen Gräte im Hals und einer Katzen-Hundepfote keine logische Erklärung gibt.Ja meinte sie aber es gibt vieles was man sich nicht erklägen kann.Stimmt auch aber......
Sicher kennt ihr auch einige solcher Mythen welche ja auch uns früher von Oma oder gar den Eltern erzählt wurden.
Freue mich schon auf eure "Mythen und Legenden"  ::  
Oder stimmen doch manche Aussagen??

----------


## schiene

Wieder mal was sich glaube nicht nur in Thailand festgesetzt hat.....Frauen welche "ihre Tage"haben sollen keine Pflanzen pflanzen.Zumindest wurde es Somlak so "beigebracht".Für mich ist das ne Ausrede   ::   da ich die gerade frisch gekauften Rosen einpflanzen musste.
Mein Hinweis auf meine Migräne wurde vollens ignoriert  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Du hast ja auch keine Tage. Aber die diese Mythen oder Gschichterln gibt es auch bei uns. Da durften früher die Frauen auch nicht die Kühe melken, da ansonst die Milch sauer ist. In manchen Kulturen mussten die Frauen dann in ein eigenes Haus außerhalb des Dorfes ziehen.  So sollen menstruierende Frauen beispielsweise keine Sahne schlagen, da diese sonst schlecht würde, kein Obst und Gemüse einkochen, nur mit Haushaltshandschuhen putzen, keine Dauerwelle machen lassen etc. Darüber hinaus wurde über Jahrhunderte hinweg davor gewarnt, dass der sexuelle Kontakt mit einer menstruierenden Frau schädlich für den Sexualpartner sei.  Frauen im menstruierenden Alter durften nicht an der Weinherstellung mitwirken. Der Kontakt mit „Menstruationsblut“ macht laut Altem Testament und der jüdischen Tradition zufolge Gegenstände und Lebewesen für einen fest definierten Zeitraum unrein. Vgl. hierzu: Wenn ein Weib den Monatsfluss hat, so bleibt sie sieben Tage lang in ihrer Unreinheit (3. Mose 15,19). In hinduistischen Traditionen kann die Anwesenheit einer Frau während ihrer Tage bei einem religiösen Ritus zu dessen Wirkungslosigkeit oder schlimmer, zu dessen Inversion (Umkehrung) führen. Im Judentum und Islam ist es während der Periode den Ehepartnern nicht erlaubt, miteinander den Geschlechtsakt zu vollziehen, während dieser Zeit ist der muslimischen Frau auch das typische rituelle Gebet nicht erlaubt.

Auch in Österreich gibt es viele Beispiele für Mythen über die Menstruation: 

Mitte des 18. Jahrhunderts glaubte man noch daran, dass ein in der Erde vergrabenes Haar einer menstruierenden Frau sich in eine Schlange verwandeln würde. 

Bis in das 20. Jahrhundert hinein beurlaubten Weinkellereien und Brauereien die dort tätigen Frauen während ihrer Regel, weil man fest davon überzeugt war, dass der Wein oder das Bier durch ihre Mitarbeit sauer würden. 

Noch 1970 durften menstruierende Frauen kein Blut spenden, weil man annahm, dass ihr Blut zu dieser Zeit den Abbau der roten Blutkörperchen fördern würde, also hämolytisch wirken könnte.

Auch sollten Frauen während ihrer Monatsblutung keinen Teig machen oder Brot backen, da das, was sie zu dieser Zeit täten, erfolglos bleiben würde. 

In manchen Krankenhäusern mit Röntgenlaboratorien herrschte bis in die 1980er Jahre die Auffassung, dass Assistentinnen, die ihre Periode haben, nicht zum Entwickeln von Röntgenfilmen herangezogen werden sollten. Dasselbe galt für Fotolabore: Man war der Meinung, dass die Regel der Frauen die Qualität der Filme beeinträchtigen würde. 
Auch wurde den Frauen vom Schlittschuhlaufen und Tanzen abgeraten. Außerdem sollten sie während ihrer Regel keine Pflanzen und Blumen berühren, da diese sonst verwelken würden. 

Der Blick in den Spiegel war für menstruierende Frauen lange Zeit tabu. Der Spiegel würde sonst matt werden.

----------


## wein4tler

*Blumengirlanden für die Reisegöttin*

Ähnlich dem indischen Hinduismus, in dem Buddha übrigens nur eine Rolle von vielen Göttern zuteil wird, kennt auch der Animismus viele Schutzpatronen. Die Göttin der Reisenden etwa ist bekannt für ihre Vorliebe für duftende, bunte Blumen und so wird sie auch heute noch um Beistand im Straßenverkehr gebeten. Einst war das Boot das einzige Fortbewegungsmittel auf den tausenden Kanälen des „Venedig des Ostens“, wie Bangkok noch vor hundert Jahren genannt wurde. An seinem Bug hängen also gestern wie heute bunte Tücher und Blumengirlanden. Als über die Zeit immer mehr Kanäle neuen Straßen weichen mussten, änderten sich zwar die Fahrzeuge. Nicht aber der Glaube, und so hängen die Blumen heute eben an Rückspiegel, Lenksäule oder Kühlergrill.


So wie man in unseren Breitengraden zum Geburtstag keine weißen Lilien verschenkt, gibt es auch in Thailand Pflanzen, die mit dem Tod – und somit den Geistern verbunden werden. Während wir also gerne einen Apfelbaum vor dem Haus stehen haben, gehört der Bananenbaum in Thailand wenn überhaupt dann hinters Haus, denn in ihm wohnen die Geister besonders gerne.

*Innehalten beim Schrei des Gecko*
Wer beim Verlassen des Hauses einen der allgegenwärtigen Geckos schreien hört, sollte sein Vorhaben noch einmal überdenken – es steht nach Thai-Aberglauben unter einem schlechten Omen. Ebenso gibt es unzählige Deutungen für das Herabfallen eines solchen Tieres, das bei thailändischen Frauen in etwa so beliebt ist wie bei uns eine Maus, von der Zimmerdecke: Rechts, links oder vor die Füße hat dies im Aberglauben ganz unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.

----------


## Phuket1

Es gab sogar eine Veranstaltung zu diesem Thema :Blinzeln:  http://www.wir-mannheim.de/events-2/...marchen-indien. Hätten man das mal früher gewusst...

----------


## schiene

Gestern habe ich wieder etwas dazu gelernt.Wir saßen abends auf unserer Terrasse und hatten Thaibesuch.
Ich habe einem das Glas nachgefüllt und für mich eigentlich untypisch lag die Flasche in der Hand wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann
Das führte zu entestzten Blicken....  :: 

Falsch eingegossen  :: 


Mir wurde erklärt das es Unglück für denjenigen bringt welchem man so eingießt.
Also immer schön darauf achten und in diesem Sinne  :: 

Richtig eingegossen  ::

----------


## saiasia

Habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt, daß man beim einschenken aufpassen muß.

Hauptsache war und ist, daß das Glas voll ist bevor man trinkt. ::  ::

----------


## chauat

Einschecken tu ich nie! Daher ist mir das auch neu für mich. 
Ich beschränke mich darauf das ich das Bier immer aus dem Kühlschrank hole und jedem gebe, einschenken müssen sie schon selber. Ich bin ein Flaschen Kind!   ::

----------


## schiene

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich in Deutschland  mir  ein paar schöne Taschenmesser günstig gekauft.Ich dachte mir daß sie als kleines Geschenk garnicht so schlecht sind.Also nahm ich 3 mit nach Thailand und hatte eins immer in meiner Tasche dabei.Eines Tages tat mir ein Bekannter Thai einen kleinen Gefallen und ich dachte so ein Taschenmesser wäre vielleicht ein passende kleine "Aufmerksamkeit"für seinen Gefallen.Also wollte ich es ihm schenken.Er lächelte und nahm es aber nicht an.Im Gegenteil er legte mir 10 Bath hin und meinte er kaufe es mir ab.Nein,ich möchte es dir schenken.Er meinte das ginge nicht...
Da schaltete sich meine Frau ein und erklärte mir das man in Thailand keine Messer an jemanden verschenkt.Aber wenn der Beschenkte einen symbolischen "Kaufpreis" zahlt wäre es ok.
Also nahm ich die 10 Bath und er sein Taschenmesser über welches er sich sehr freute.
Dies scheint  aber auch in Europa "Sitte" zu sein.Mir war es bis dahin nicht bekannt.
Hintergund:Angeblich würde ein Messer die Freundschaft zerschneiden.

----------


## wein4tler

Stimmt Schiene. Du sollst auch einer thailändischen Frau keine Schuhe schenken oder kaufen. Sonst läuft sie davon oder sie denkt du willst sie los werden. Auch so ein Aberglaube.

----------


## schiene

> Stimmt Schiene. Du sollst auch einer thailändischen Frau keine Schuhe schenken oder kaufen. Sonst läuft sie davon oder sie denkt du willst sie los werden. Auch so ein Aberglaube.


Erst dachte ich das wäre ein Witz,aber Somlak meinte ja,das kenne sie von früher aber mit T-Shirts bezw.Blusen. ::

----------


## schorschilia

sehr interessant; in Thailand man lernt nie aus!

..die Begründung wegen dem Messer - 


> Hintergund:Angeblich würde ein Messer die Freundschaft zerschneiden.


 scheint mir eigentlich logisch; nur, draufgekommen wäre ich nie.

----------


## wein4tler

*Burmesische Geister - die Nats*

Die Nats sind übernatürliche Wesen, Geister, die im Zusammenhang mit dem Buddhismus in Myanmar (Burma) hoch verehrt werden. Das birmanische Wort *nat* leitet sich aus dem Pali-Sanskrit ab: *natha* bedeutet dort *Herr oder Wächter*. Die birmanischen Nats werden in *37 Große Nats* und in alle restlichen eingeteilt (Geister des Waldes, des Wassers, der Luft usw.)

Beinahe alle der 37 großen Nats sind menschliche Lebewesen, die gewaltsam - häufig durch ungerechte Herrscher - zu Tode gekommen sind.

Man unterscheidet *zwei Arten von Nats*:

Niedere Nats sind Devas der niederen sechs buddhistischen Himmel.
Die höheren Nats die in den höheren sechs Sphären leben.

Die Anbetung der Nats ist in den Städten weniger verbreitet als im dörflichen Umfeld oder ist zum Teil auch auf abgegrenzte Gebiete Myanmars beschränkt. Vor allem die ethnischen Birmanen praktizieren die Nat-Anbetung. In vielen Häusern gibt es spezielle *nat sin* oder *nat ein*, die als Altar für die Nat-Anbetung dienen. Dörfer haben häufig einen Schutzgeist, symbolisiert durch eine aufgehängte Kokosnuss mit rotem Turban im Zentrum des Orts.

Nats haben menschliche Züge, Gefühle, Wünsche und Bedürfnisse. Sie sind gut, hilfreich, böse, gehässig, unsittlich und vor allem - sie sind mächtig. Birmesen glauben, dass zornige oder erboste Nats schreckliche Gräuel in ihr Leben bringen können, wenn sie nicht geachtet und verehrt werden. Nats treten während der *nat pwè*, das sind *spezielle Feste zur Verehrung von Nats*, in Erscheinung: sie werden durch *Nat-Gadaw*, weibliche Medien (häufig aber auch Transvestiten) in Trance und Tanz verkörpert. Nats lieben laute und farbenprächtige Musik, Gong, Trommeln und Xylophone, häufig sehr rhythmisch und schnell gespielt.
Das größte Nat-Fest findet in der Regel im August im Ort Taungbyone statt, ca. 20 km nördlich von Mandalay. Im Zentrum steht die Verehrung der sogenannten Moslem-Brüder Byat-wi und Byat-ta, zwei der bekanntesten Nats der Bagan-Zeit.

Bei den niederen Nats ist häufig der Bezug zum Animismus noch deutlich spürbar: Sie leben häufig in oder bei alten Bäumen oder Steinen, auf Bergen oder an Flüssen. Häufig haben sie nicht menschliche Gestalt. Die an Bäumen, Feldern, Gewässern oder Dörfern errichteten Nat-Schreine sehen oft aus wie kleine Puppenhäuser (ähnlich den dörflichen Geisterhäusern im benachbarten Thailand) aus Holz, Stroh oder Bambus. Ihr richtiger Standort, die richtige Einweihung und die korrekte Verehrung wird durch den lokalen Schamanen (Saya) beaufsichtigt.

Nats wurden in Myanmar schon vor Ausbreitung des Buddhismus angebetet, wurden dann aber in den Buddhismus eingebettet und Shakyamuni (Buddha Gautama) zum höchsten Nat erklärt, bei dessen Geburt alle anderen Nats anwesend waren. Diese Vermischung von lokalen älteren Religionen mit buddhistischem Geistesgut ist nicht einzigartig, sondern ist im Buddhismus allgegenwärtig.

Popa Taung KalatDer wichtigste Pilgerort in Myanmar ist Popa Taung Kalat in der Nähe Bagans, ein 737 m hoher Vulkankegel mit zahlreichen Tempeln und Reliquien auf der Spitze in der Nähe des 1513 m hohen erloschenen Vulkans Mount Popa.

König Anawrahta (zwischen 1044 und 1078 Herrscher von Bagan) legte die Zahl der Nats auf 37 fest, nachdem er erkannte, dass er den Natglauben nicht ausrotten konnte, und erbaute in Bagan am Irrawaddy eine große Pagode mit goldenem Stupa. Der offizielle Nat-Pantheon besteht hauptsächlich aus Menschen mit Bezug zum birmanischen Königshaus, enthält aber auch Nats aus den Ethnien der Thai (Yun Bayin) und Shan (Maung Po Tu).

----------


## wein4tler

*Geister unterbrechen Renovierung des Regierungssitzes* 

 Wochenblitz, 21.7.2014

Bangkok: - Mitarbeiter des Regierungssitzes sahen sich gezwungen, eine religiöse Zeremonie abzuhalten, weil Geister gesehen und andere paranormale Aktivitäten beobachtet wurden.
Ein Armeeoffizier sagte, er habe „antikes Parfum“ gerochen, als er und andere Soldaten Möbel im Naree-Samosorn-Gebäude auf dem Komplex des Regierungsgebäudes verrückten.
„Ich hatte so viel Angst, dass ich Gänsehaut bekam“, sagte ein Offizier, der seinen Namen nicht nennen wollte. „Weil ich weiß, dass viele Menschen in dem Naree-Gebäude von Geistern verfolgt wurden.“
Die Arbeiten wurden sofort unterbrochen, und Mitarbeiter im Regierungssitz organisierten später eine Zeremonie. Damit sollten die Geister, die im Gebäude wohnen, besänftig werden. Die Mitarbeiter zündeten Räucherstäbchen an und informierten die Geister darüber, dass sie den Regierungssitz nur renovieren wollten, damit es dort hübscher wird. Seit dieser Zeremonie wurden von den Armeeoffizieren keine Sichtungen von Geistern mehr gemeldet.
Die Renovierung des Regierungssitzes wurde von dem Nationalen Rat für Ruhe und Ordnung (NCPO) angeordnet. Die Renovierungsarbeiten umfassen hauptsächlich die Dekoration und die Reparatur von alten Gebäuden. An der Baustruktur wird nichts geändert, weil das Amt für Bildende Künste den Komplex unter Denkmalschutz stellte.
Medien berichteten, dass die Renovierung über 300 Millionen Baht kostet, eine Zahl, die der NCPO nicht bestätigen wollte. Die tatsächlichen Kosten wurden aber auch nicht bekannt gegeben.
Bürokraten, die im Regierungssitz arbeiten, gelten als besonders abergläubisch. Demnach würden die Mitarbeiter in dem Gebäudekomplex regelmäßig Begegnungen der dritten Art haben, dazu gehören ein rot bekleideter Kämpfer aus einem früheren Jahrhundert und eine kopflose Frau, die in einem traditionellen Kostüm auf dem Gelände herumspukt.

----------


## wein4tler

So sorgt der Rat für Ruhe und Ordnung auch bei den Geistern für Ruhe und Ordnung.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Bei uns Richtfest ist eben dort "Geisterverscheuchen"  ::   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

YO!....... Nur hat das _Richtfest_ in D, bei uns in Ö _Dachgleiche_, einen ganz anderen ursprung u. bedeutung!

Ich zitier' mal aus Wiki:
_Das Richtfest lässt sich bereits im 14. Jahrhundert nachweisen. Der Brauch geht auf rituelle Formen der Zinszahlung und der Abgeltung von Arbeitsleistungen zurück, wie sie im Mittelalter nicht ungewöhnlich waren. Die festlichen Zusammenkünfte, die zum Abschluss der einzelnen Arbeiten abgehalten wurden, müssen als rechtsverbindliche symbolische Handlungen betrachtet werden, für die der Kontakt zwischen Untertan und Obrigkeit kennzeichnend war. In diesem Sinne steht das Richtfest in Zusammenhang mit Erntebier bzw. Erntedankfest._

Hat also mit "geisterbesänftigung" od. dergleichen nicht mal im entferntesten was zu tun.

----------


## Enrico

Ich bezog es mehr darauf, daß es immer  was zum feiern gibt, wenn man feiern will 😊

----------


## wein4tler

Der Biergeist und der Weingeist wurden dabei schon geehrt.  ::

----------

